# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Klachten na een kuur roaccutane

## senoritasan

Hallo!

Ik vroeg mij af of er mensen zijn die lichamelijke klachten hebben gekregen NA een kuur Roaccutane.

Ik zelf krijg af en toe een stekende pijn in mijn borsten. Nou weet ik alleen niet of het een verband heeft met Roaccutane, daarom mijn vraag.

groetjes!

----------


## Agnes574

De bijsluiter of informatie over dat product al eens goed overlopen?
Wie weet staat er daar iets over je klachten?

Sterkte!

----------


## merel2

Hallo,
Ik kon ook een kuur van roaccutane krijgen voor huidklachten. Heb info over dit medicijn meegekregen van dermatoloog. Heb alles gelezen. Ik heb er voor bedankt . Waren erg veel bijwerkingen. Het is niet niks dit medicijn. 

http://www.huidziekten.nl/folders/ne...roaccutane.htm

----------


## christel1

Mijn broer heeft dat genomen voor zijn hardnekkige acne op zijn gezicht en rug (meer op zijn rug) en heeft er geen bijwerkingen van gehad, best ook van zo'n kuur in het begin van de winter te starten. Het wordt natuurlijk alleen maar aangeraden bij hardnekkige acne op heel het lichaam (meestal gezicht en rug bij mannen). Vrouwen kunnen altijd een andere pil vragen aan hun HA, ik denk de Diane pil. Er bestaat ook een soort lotion met antibiotica erin maar die naam zo ik eens moeten vragen aan mijn apotheek en die is heel geschikt voor het gezicht eigenlijk, als ik langsga bij de apotheek zal ik het eens vragen en het er hierop zetten. In België is het wel alleen op voorschrift te verkrijgen.

----------


## dotito

Ik heb dat vroeger ook eens genomen als tiener(voor acne) en na een goei week moest ik daar mee stoppen. Ik kreeg verschrikkelijke pijn in mijn buik/lies streek. Wat bleek nu uit een bloedonderzoek dat er iets aan mijn lever was. Heb toen medicamenten moeten nemen om mijn lever terug wat te zuiveren. Toen heb ik maar een gewoon lotion genomen voor mijn acne, en is er ook mee weg gegaan.

Is idd zwaar medicament!!

Do

----------


## Itslis

Hallo,

Ik ben ook net klaar met de kuur, vanaf 8 maart 2011. Ik heb wel nog klachten, vooral dat ik afval, krijg het snel warm, zweet sneller. Ik word niet ongesteld maar steken heb ik niet. Nu zijn er bij mij de laatste keer geen bloedonderzoeken gedaan. En na de kuur hoefde ik ook niet meer terug te komen. Ik ben iig niet zwanger volgens de test die ik zelf nog heb gekocht dus dat scheelt. Maar het zit mij niet lekker dus ben naar de dokter gegaan, kan maandag bloedprikken. Ben beniewd, maar ik denk dat het iets is met de schildklier.
Ben jij al bij de huisarts geweest voor je klachten na de kuur?

Groetjes!

----------


## kim506

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben ook net klaar met de kuur, vanaf 8 maart 2011. Ik heb wel nog klachten, vooral dat ik afval, krijg het snel warm, zweet sneller. Ik word niet ongesteld maar steken heb ik niet. Nu zijn er bij mij de laatste keer geen bloedonderzoeken gedaan. En na de kuur hoefde ik ook niet meer terug te komen. Ik ben iig niet zwanger volgens de test die ik zelf nog heb gekocht dus dat scheelt. Maar het zit mij niet lekker dus ben naar de dokter gegaan, kan maandag bloedprikken. Ben beniewd, maar ik denk dat het iets is met de schildklier.
> Ben jij al bij de huisarts geweest voor je klachten na de kuur?
> 
> Groetjes!




hey
en wat heeft de huisarts gezegt
want ik heb dit namelijk precies ook 
misschien ga ik dan ook wel ff bij de huisarts langs

----------


## Itslis

Hoi Kim,

Ik heb bloed laten testen maar alles was normaal, ik denk toch dat mijn lichaam erg in de war was na de kuur. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik heel erg moeite heb om aan te komen. Ik zit nog steeds op het gewicht als toen ik stopte met de kuur, dat is rond de 51 kg. Op mijn blog schrijf ik updates hoe het gaat na de roaccutane kuur. Verder zijn de opvliegers weg en de rest is ook weer normaal. Het heeft gelukkig wel geholpen en nu is het hopen dat ik snel weer wat aankom.

Ben jij ook zoveel kilo's kwijt geraakt?

----------


## kim506

hoi

nee ben maar 1 of 2 kilo kwijtgeraakt dus valt wel mee

heb nu wel heel vaak last van hoofdpijn en heel snel last van spierpijn
maar ik moet die pillen ook best lang slikken vind ik ben toen begonnen eind julli en mocht eind mei begin juni pas stoppen
maar tot nu toe ook niet meer ongesteld geworden vind het wel een beetje appart
maarja ff aankijken

----------


## Itslis

Hoi Kim,

Dat valt idd mee gelukkig!

Ik heb ook erg lang hoofdpijn gehad na de kuur, bijna dagelijks. Dat is nu weg gelukkig en ik heb 1 maand overgeslagen van mijn periode en daarna ging het gewoon weer goed. Ik zou dan als ik jou was eind deze maand afwachten en anders toch even langs de huisarts gaan. Werd je voordat je stopte wel gewoon ongesteld?

Je hebt echt een lange kuur gehad ja, dat moet vast heel zwaar geweest zijn. Hoeveel mg moest je per dag gebruiken?

----------


## kim506

ja toen wel, alles liep toen gewoon goed
ik slikte 40 MG per dag
was soms wel zwaar na een tijd was ik er best aan gewent, merk nu pas wat voor impact het eigelijk had zeg maar

----------

